# gentoo em portugues

## Marcelo Brandão

tem como ter no gentoo pacotes como KDE, openoffice, firefox, thunderbird, etc em portugues do Brasil. ja que eles tem versoes na nossa lingua!!!

obrigado

----------

## Vanquirius

Este guia parece ser o que você está procurando.

Editado: documentação oficial disponível em português

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

vlw cara... isso ja ajudou muito... soh falata o firefox e o thunderbird...

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

algumas duvidas...

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> 3. Locale de POSIX
> 
> Usando locales existentes 
> 
> O próximo passo é ajustar a variáveis de shell LANG, que é usada pelo seu shell e gerenciador de janelas (e alguns outros aplicativos). Valores válidos podem ser encontrados em /usr/share/locale e geralmente tomam a forma ab_CD, onde ab é o código de duas letras da língua e CD é o código de duas letras do país. O _CD fica de fora se a língua só é falada (ou principalmente) em um país. O LANG pode ser ajustado em /etc/profile para efeito em todo o sistema, ou em ~/.bashrc para um ajuste em nível de usuário.
> ...

 

nesse caso ficaria pt_BR/????????????

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> 4. Arranjo de teclado para o console
> 
> O arranjo de teclado usado pelo console é configurado emis set in /etc/rc.conf pela variável KEYMAP. Valores válidos podem ser encontrados em /usr/share/keymaps/{arch}/. i386 tem mais subdivisões em arranjos (qwerty/, azerty/, etc.). Algumas línguas têm opções múltiplas, então talvez você queira experimentar para decidir qual é melhor para suas necessidades.
> 
> Code listing 4.1: ajustando o mapa de teclado do console
> ...

 

qual é o keymap pt_BR padrão ABNT2?????

isso eu ja descobri: KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

----------

## fernandotcl

A maneira mais fácil de se fazer é:

```
# echo "LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8" > /etc/env.d/02locale

# env-update
```

Isso se você usar UTF-8, é claro.

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

a questao eh q eu nao sei qual eu uso...

foi um amigo meu q instalou pra mim o gentoo....

----------

## Vanquirius

A vasta maioria dos teclados brasileiros são ABNT2.

Uma alternativa de locale é pt_BR.ISO-8859-1, se você não quiser usar UTF-8.

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

tah qual a diferença entre ISO-8859-1 e UTF-8????

outra coisa... tem como eu saber qual eh a q ta configurada no meu gentoo????

----------

## Vanquirius

 *Marcelo Brandão wrote:*   

> tah qual a diferença entre ISO-8859-1 e UTF-8????

 

ISO-8859-1 - sistema de codificação de texto ocidental com acentos

UTF-8 - sistema de codificação de texto universal - incluindo japonês, hebraíco, coreano, etc... (bom... mais ou menos universal, às vezes você tem que selecionar a língua).

 *Quote:*   

> outra coisa... tem como eu saber qual eh a q ta configurada no meu gentoo????

 

```
echo $LANG

echo $LC_CTYPE
```

Se não tiver nada, você está usando o padrão americano de codificação.

----------

## Marcelo Brandão

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Língua para o OpenOffice 
> 
> Note: Línguas padrões personalizadas não estão disponíveis na ebuild do openoffice-bin. A língua padrão no openoffice-bin é ENUS.
> 
> A língua padrão para o OpenOffice é ajustada com "ENUS"(01). Se você deseja mudar a língua padrão para o OpenOffice, verifique o código padrão de língua na ebuild.
> ...

 

olhei no ebuild mas nao tem a lista das linguas de instalaçao... onde q eu descubro qual eh o codigo para pt_BR????

obrigado!

----------

## nafre

Amigos: 

quanto ao Mozilla Firefox e o Thunderbird já existe uma theard ON

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257006

Obrigado!

----------

## RuiP

 *Marcelo Brandão wrote:*   

> 
> 
> olhei no ebuild mas nao tem a lista das linguas de instalaçao... onde q eu descubro qual eh o codigo para pt_BR????
> 
> obrigado!

 

O Código é:

LANGUAGE="03" para pt_PT

LANGUAGE="55" para pt_BR

vem no ebuild lá para o meio. (Pelo menos da versão ximian)

Atenção que leva tempos infindos a compilar, uma noite inteira é normal num  pentium4 e necessita de uns GIGAS de espaço. (Se esgotar o espaço não só se perde tempo, como a mensagem de erro é um pouco enigmática...) 

Existe uma versão binária, muito mais rápida. Boa Sorte.

----------

## RuiP

O Código AGORA é:

Português (nota: sem _PT):

LINGUAS=pt

pt Brazil:

LINGUAS=pt_BR

Não usar:

(LANGUAGE="03" para pt_PT)

(LANGUAGE="55" para pt_BR)

Agora já não é LANGUAGE mas sim LINGUAS. 

O ebuid coloca um aviso dizendo isso, mas no Início da compilção!! não no final... é dificil detectar esse ponto (nínguem fica a olhar para o ecrã enquanto compila uma coisa que demora horas), e com LANGUAGE já não compila em português (pelo menos a v.1.3.7, x86)

----------

## tscolari

ei o certo para ter os acentos e tals não é ISO-8859-15?

eu sempre tive problemas com esses caracteres... usando o unicode lá quando eu mandar email para alguem por exemplo vai chegar com caracteres estranhos ou normal?

----------

## fernandotcl

Hoje em dia se recomenda usar UTF-8 sempre. Os clientes de email corrigem automaticamente os emails (pelo menos os HTML, que vem com o charset definido, não sei quanto aos de modo de texto). De qualquer forma, se você usar UTF-8, ninguém pode reclamar, você é quem está seguindo os standards.

Btw, Windows usa UTF-16, totalmente "compatível" com UTF-8.

----------

